# colocón



## smilerpunk

Ei, estic buscant una paraula amb català per dir "colocón", d'anar drogat...
el context...

"John Lennon, while never denying that the song itself was inspired by the *acid trips* he had taken, quickly explained that the title, in fact, had been mere coincidence"...they're talking about the song Lucy in the Sky of Diamonds, from which the initial letters of certain words spell out "LSD".

Gràcies!


----------



## betulina

Hola, Smilerpunk,

He sentit força vegades "viatge", també en castellà, "viaje". No sabia que en anglès es deia "trip", però pel que veig deu venir d'aquí. Un "viatge d'àcid"? No en sóc cap experta, o sigui que només és una petita idea.

Espera més respostes.

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Hola, Smilerpunk,
> 
> He sentit força vegades "viatge", també en castellà, "viaje". No sabia que en anglès es deia "trip", però pel que veig deu venir d'aquí. Un "viatge d'àcid"? No en sóc cap experta, o sigui que només és una petita idea.
> 
> Espera més respostes.
> 
> Salut!


 
Sens cap mena de dubte, Betulina, "viatge" és una molt bona traducció i molt adequada pel context, perquè els *viatges* es relacionen sobretot amb l'LSD. Els mateixos Beatles en feien al·lusió explícita en una altra cançó, _Day *Tripper*_, una mica anterior, però de quan ja començaven a fer incursions en el món d'aquesta droga.

Smilerpunk, quina sort de traduccions! Jo també en vull fer, d'aquestes!


----------



## ampurdan

"Colocada" no pot anar bé?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

No em sona tant, però potser també està bé, el que passa és que hi ha una diferència de registre, no? Viatge és una mica més "elegant". A veure què és el que li va millor al company.

Salutacions des del PS!


----------



## ernest_

Jo diria: "inspirada en les experiències que havia tingut amb l'LSD."


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> No em sona tant, però potser també està bé, el que passa és que hi ha una diferència de registre, no? Viatge és una mica més "elegant". A veure què és el que li va millor al company.
> 
> Salutacions des del PS!


 
Hola Tradu,

Jo també crec que és millor dir "viatge", perquè és més específic per el LSD. Estar colocat es més general.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ara que ho dius, Ernest, tens tota la raó: l'original té un to molt més neutre que no pas el que es donaria amb paraules com "col·locada" o "viatge".

Per cert, per aquí una vegada ja vam discutir una qüestió que guarda una certa/lleugera relació amb aquest fil: penjat


----------



## smilerpunk

EI!! gràcies a tots x l'ajuda... a mi també m'agrada més "viatge" que "col·locada", simplement per el registre...ha de sonar més formal, i és el que estava buscant... Fa una estona parlant amb la companya de pis hem pensat que podria posar *alucinacions*...

què us sembla?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

smilerpunk said:


> EI!! gràcies a tots x l'ajuda... a mi també m'agrada més "viatge" que "col·locada", simplement per el registre...ha de sonar més formal, i és el que estava buscant... Fa una estona parlant amb la companya de pis hem pensat que podria posar *alucinacions*...
> 
> què us sembla?


 
Doncs continuo pensant que la idea més bona (si més no, la que a mi més m'agrada) és la de l'Ernest: és a dir, neutralitzar el text dient "les experiències que va tenir a partir de..." I més si es tracta d'un text formal. Què en penses?


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Doncs continuo pensant que la idea més bona (si més no, la que a mi més m'agrada) és la de l'Ernest: és a dir, neutralitzar el text dient "les experiències que va tenir a partir de..." I més si es tracta d'un text formal. Què en penses?


 
Jo penso el mateix, però clar, el català no és la meva llengua, aixì que no soc una bona font. Per altra banda, és podria dir "sota la influència del LSD"?.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Jo penso el mateix, però clar, el català no és la meva llengua, aixì que no soc una bona font. Per altra banda, és podria dir "sota la influència del LSD"?.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
I tant, Antpax, però tot aprostrofant LSD; és a dir: "sota la influència de l'LSD".

Smilerpunk: també sempre s'ha parlat molt d'*àcid lisèrgic* directament. No sóc pas cap experta en el tema, però  Passa que m'agraden els Beatles i, és clar, aquesta és una qüestió clau!


----------



## ernest_

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Smilerpunk: també sempre s'ha parlat molt d'*àcid lisèrgic* directament.



Una puntualització: tècnicament és la *dietilamina de l'àcid lisèrgic*.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> Una puntualització: tècnicament és la *dietilamina de l'àcid lisèrgic*.


 
Ostres! Això ja és filar molt prim!  Suposo que si es tractés d'una traducció tècnica sobre la substància en si mateixa, sí que hauríem de posar el nom complet (nom i cognoms ). Però si es tracta d'un text sobre vida i miracles d'un astre del rock... 

He vist moltes vegades "àcid lisèrgic" o "LSD" en textos sobre Hendrix, Morrison, Beatles, Stones (i tota la colla) però mai DIETILAMINA DE L'ÀCID LISÈRGIC .

De bon rotllo, Ernest


----------



## ernest_

A veure, potser és filar prim però només dic que l'àcid lisèrgic i l'LSD són coses diferents. La "D" de LSD ve de dietilamida, per tant s'ha d'especificar clarament, si vols dir el nom sencer. És com si dius alcohol etílic o alcohol metílic, no és el mateix. L'alcohol metílic et deixa cec. Per això, jo sempre que parlo d'alcohol dic alcohol etílic, o si parlo de dietilamida de l'àcid lisèrgic no dic només "àcid lisèrgic", digue'm maniàtic 
Bé, he de reconèixer que a més d'una farmàcia han quedat desconcertats quan els hi demano alcohol etílic; només t'entenen si dius alcohol o alcohol desinfectant i això que se suposa que són farmacèutics, gent de ciències i tal.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> A veure, potser és filar prim però només dic que l'àcid lisèrgic i l'LSD són coses diferents. La "D" de LSD ve de dietilamida, per tant s'ha d'especificar clarament, si vols dir el nom sencer. És com si dius alcohol etílic o alcohol metílic, no és el mateix. L'alcohol metílic et deixa cec. Per això, jo sempre que parlo d'alcohol dic alcohol etílic, o si parlo de dietilamida de l'àcid lisèrgic no dic només "àcid lisèrgic", digue'm maniàtic
> Bé, he de reconèixer que a més d'una farmàcia han quedat desconcertats quan els hi demano alcohol etílic; només t'entenen si dius alcohol o alcohol desinfectant i això que se suposa que són farmacèutics, gent de ciències i tal.


 
M'estic pixant de riure, Ernest: ets el nostre crack! 

Jo, humilment, deia el que en el transcurs d'aquests anys he vist en les típiques biografies de músics, entrevistes, articles, etc. Però, davant dels teus doctes coneixements... No dic res! 

A veure què ens diu l'amic Smilerpunk!


----------



## smilerpunk

Bon dia gent!! Bufffa, quines filosofades! deixeu les drogues que us faran mal... 
Gràcies a tots per col·laborar...totes aquestes opcions són molt bones i ajuden molt! M'ho acabaré de mirar, però possiblement posi viatge o alucinació perquè LSD ja es repeteix dues o tres vegades abans, i ja s'entén que va ser a causa de LSD... Pel que fa a la dietilamina de l'àcid lisèrgic...ho deixarem x més endevant! 
moltes gràcies folks!

PD...per cert, sóc una noia!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Una curiositat, Smilerpunk, quan tinguis la frase traduïda, ens la pots passar?


----------



## smilerpunk

I tant...! Us poso una mica més de context... opineu!!

...Soon, listeners discovered the "hidden" pun in the song's title "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds": the initial letters of certain words spelled out "LSD". John Lennon, while never denying that the song itself was inspired by the acid trips he had taken, quickly explained that the title, in fact, had been mere coincidence...

...Aviat els oïents van descobrir el joc de paraules amagat en el títol de la cançó “_Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds_” (Lucy al cel amb diamants): les lletres inicials de certes paraules lletrejaven “LSD”. John Lennon, tot i que mai havia negat que la cançó estava inspirada en les alucinacions que havia tingut, ràpidament va explicar que, de fet, el títol havia estat una simple coincidència...
 
Per cert...algú em pot dir si això de "lletrejar" està ben escrit? és que no és que ho faci servir gaire jo...!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Smiler, noia,

no vull ser torracoll... ni molt menys, però no m'acaba d'agradar lletrejar: primer, perquè el nivell d'ús és molt menys freqüent en català que en anglès (diguem que en anglès és un verb "de cada dia") i després perquè en el teu context fa referència a les inicials: lletrejar.

Pel que fa a _al·lucinacions_, també ho trobo agosarat: per què no poses allò que deia l'Ernest? "Experiències amb la/aquesta droga".

Sento que no he parat de dir-te coses, però és que em fas enveja: si vols, et canvio la traduc! (la meva és un assaig sobre el racisme...)

Petons des de Montjuïc


----------



## su123

Bones!!

"...les inicials de certes paraules feien/donaven "LSD" "

Jo posaria directament "les inicials", sense les "lletres"
Pel que fa a lletrejar, intentaria estalviar-me'l, no l'utilitzem massa i no crec que tingui la mateixa connotació, en català. No m'agrada massa la opció que dono, però és per tal que veieu per on vaig. Hi aniré pensant a veure si em surt alguna cosa millor.


----------

